# Canon Is Developing A New Compact Multi-Purpose Module Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2017)

```
We missed this announcement earlier in the week as we were only paying attention to <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-three-new-compact-and-lightweight-4k-uhd-video-camcorders-the-xf405-xf400-and-vixia-gx10/">Canon’s new 4K camcorders</a>.</p>
<p>You’ll be able to see the Canon MM100-WS tomorrow at <a href="https://show.ibc.org/">IBC 2017</a> in Rotterdam, Netherlands.</p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 12, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc., is leveraging the Company’s celebrated and longstanding optical and sensor technologies to develop a new Multi-Purpose Module Camera, the MM100-WS, designed to provide business imaging solutions for new and established companies. Canon Inc. plans to have the new multi-purpose module camera on display in the Canon booths at upcoming tradeshows and events.</p>
<p>The Canon MM100-WS Multi-Purpose Camera features a compact body size of approximately 1.57 in (w) x 1.57 in (h) x .85 in (d). The multi-purpose module camera has a highly customizable body designed to accommodate various module solutions and features a high-level of dust and moisture resistance and durability needed for a wide range of applications. In addition, the camera is capable of capturing images in low-light environments with as little as 1 lux of illumination¹.</p>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Upon request, Canon will make available the camera’s Application Programming Interface (API)², further expanding the customization capabilities of the MM100-WS for a wide range of solutions. Due to its compact body and high scalability, the MM100-WS is an excellent option for video content creation for professional and industrial applications, such as monitoring in narrow spaces, piping inspections, automotive industry, and as a support tool for numerous varieties of verticals.</p>
<p>In the future, to help support businesses utilizing the camera, Canon will develop various modules, accessories and software for the camera to be further customized, helping to meet the needs of end-users and a variety of applications.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31398" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes-728x293.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="293" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes-728x293.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes-768x309.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes-225x91.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-hiRes-610x245.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 14, 2017)

I sure hope it's 4K.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 14, 2017)

There's absolutely no point for 4K to it for industrial applications. Especially if they are wanting it for low light applications as it's implied.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> There's absolutely no point for 4K to it for industrial applications. Especially if they are wanting it for low light applications as it's implied.



Yeah, why would companies want a 4K option "for video content creation for professional and industrial applications" for "a wide range of applications?" :


----------



## cinema-dslr (Sep 14, 2017)

ibc is in Amsterdam not Rotterdam.
I Know it's a small country but still a bit of a walk to get from Rotterdam to Amsterdam


----------



## scrup (Sep 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> There's absolutely no point for 4K to it for industrial applications. Especially if they are wanting it for low light applications as it's implied.



You are right, they should just make it standard definition as most industrial uses don't have Full HD screens anyway.


----------



## Daan Stam (Sep 14, 2017)

cinema-dslr said:


> ibc is in Amsterdam not Rotterdam.
> I Know it's a small country but still a bit of a walk to get from Rotterdam to Amsterdam



It is approximately 12 hours and 36 minutes ;D
https://www.anwb.nl/verkeer/routeplanner?lat1=52.3437268&lat2=51.9197844&lon1=4.8903482&lon2=4.482991&name1=Europaplein%202%2C%201078%20GZ%2C%20Amsterdam&name2=Rotterdam&transportMode1=pedestrian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2017)

Does the MM stand for Monochrome Module? or Mighty Mouse


----------



## quiquae (Sep 15, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > There's absolutely no point for 4K to it for industrial applications. Especially if they are wanting it for low light applications as it's implied.
> ...


"...such as monitoring in narrow spaces, piping inspections, automotive industry, and as a support tool for numerous varieties of verticals."

I do not think the word "professional" here means what you think it means.


----------



## wildwalker (Sep 15, 2017)

I am at IBC, might have to wonder down to the Canon stand


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2017)

Drones.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 15, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Drones.



Military drones and terminators. Look at those eyes - the red ring of L glass..


----------



## Diamir (Sep 15, 2017)

cinema-dslr said:


> ibc is in Amsterdam not Rotterdam.
> I Know it's a small country but still a bit of a walk to get from Rotterdam to Amsterdam


A walk... yes.
But with a bicycle? 8)


----------



## Muttonhead (Sep 20, 2017)

My guess is that this was Canons slow stab at a GoPro competitor, but when they finally got it close to completion the opportunity had vanished. Add to that their reluctance to embrace 4K in lower end cameras and so they chose to try to salvage the investment by repurposing it. Let's see if that strategy works. It doesn't look all rugged.


----------

